# How to run up the wlan card?

## brave_heart

Hi, all

I configured wlan card of my laptop according to gentoo handbook(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1), but I don't know how to run it up(and I don't think it's clear in the handbook)?

Please help,

Thanks,

----------

## di1bert

Could we have a little more information about what you've done so far, what's not working

and what card you have ? From there we can find where the problem lies and help you out.

-m

----------

## brave_heart

Hey, di1bert, it's you once again  :Very Happy: 

Thank you for reply,

```

localhost ~ # less /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

#/etc/conf.d/net.example

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

#/etc/conf.d/net.example

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0" # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='100000481735'

password_ppp0='720604'

pppd_ppp0=( "updetach" "defaultroute" "usepeerdns" )

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"

# Prefer iwconfig over wpa_supplicant

modules=( "iwconfig" )

# Configure WEP keys for Access Points called ESSID1 and ESSID2

# You may configure up to 4 WEP keys, but only 1 can be active at

# any time so we supply a default index of [1] to set key [1] and then

# again afterwards to change the active key to [1]

# We do this incase you define other ESSID's to use WEP keys other than 1

#

# Prefixing the key with s: means it's an ASCII key, otherwise a HEX key

#

# enc open specified open security (most secure)

# enc restricted specified restricted security (least secure)

key_ESSID1="[1] s:yourkeyhere key [1] enc open"

key_ESSID2="[1] aaaa-bbbb-cccc-dd key [1] enc restricted"

# The below only work when we scan for available Access Points

# Sometimes more than one Access Point is visible so we need to

# define a preferred order to connect in

preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

#(Replace eth0 with the interface to be monitored)

#ifplugd_eth0="..."

#(To monitor a wireless interface)

#ifplugd_eth0="--api-mode=wlan"

```

result:

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:3F:7F:75:9C

          inet addr:10.64.1.179  Bcast:10.64.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::212:3fff:fe7f:759c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5121 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:332 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:5508722 (5.2 Mb)  TX bytes:40583 (39.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:10

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

localhost ~ #

```

```

localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

02:01.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

02:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

02:04.3 Mass storage controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small>

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

```

----------

## di1bert

It all looks right to me, however you don't have an interface for your wireless card.

```
02:01.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05) 
```

Have you installed the driver for this card ? You'll have to excuse me as I've not worked 

with this chipset before so I don't know which driver to use....

There is net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware in portage, but I'm not sure if that's what your looking for.

If you run dmesg does it say anything about another interface other than eth0 (your wired lan card) ?

-m

----------

## brave_heart

Sorry for late reply, following are part dmesg result:

```

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

b44.c:v1.01 (Jun 16, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:12:3f:7f:75:9c

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

```

And this is another part:

```

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 268k freed

Adding 1269124k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1269124k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## di1bert

Yeah, only one interface is there. It should come up as eth1 or some such device. Have

you loaded the module / driver for your wireless card ? I'm not sure what this is 

called so you might have to Google it...

Once you've modprobed the driver you should see another interface come up

in dmesg which you can then configure using iwlist / iwconfig etc...

Anyone know what driver he should be using for this card ?

-m

----------

## brave_heart

Hey, di1bert, thanks for your help  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you loaded the module / driver for your wireless card ?
> 
> 

 

Do you mean that I should recompile my kernel with my wireless card? For I don't remember that I compiled the wireless card into my kernel currently used.

----------

## di1bert

If the driver is in the kernel then yes, compile it as a module so you don't have to redo your

entire kernel.

I don't know what driver it uses though so it may not even be in the kernel. I use

ipw3945 for my wireless card which isn't in the kernel.

I'd start by googling your card to find out what driver it uses and go from there...

-m

----------

## brave_heart

Hey, di1bert, sorry for late reply due to the weekends(you know,  :Very Happy: )

I recompiled my wireless card and emerged ipw3945 and still can't work. Part of dmesg info below:

```

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

b44.c:v1.01 (Jun 16, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:12:3f:7f:75:9c

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0k

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:01.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:01.0 failed with error -5

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1818-0x181f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

```

```

localhost conf.d # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:3F:7F:75:9C

          inet addr:10.64.1.64  Bcast:10.64.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::212:3fff:fe7f:759c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:21148 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9039 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2121065 (2.0 Mb)  TX bytes:1008196 (984.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:10

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

```

----------

## di1bert

That's because you've got a different wireless card. You can see the version in your output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0k
> 
> ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation 
> ...

 

Looking through portage there is net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware which to me sounds right

so try installing that and see how far you get.

-m

----------

## UberLord

You'll also need to ensure that the ipw2200 drivers are compiled as modules and not built into the kernel, otherwise you'll have issues trying to load the firmware.

----------

## brave_heart

After I installed ipw2200-firmware, I did below:

```

localhost ipw2200-firmware # cd /etc/init.d/

localhost init.d # ls -a

.          clock        dhcpd         hald       iptables    mysql         nscd          samba        syslog-ng

..         consolefont  dhcrelay      halt.sh    ipw3945d    mysqlmanager  numlock       shutdown.sh  urandom

apache2    crypto-loop  distccd       hdparm     keymaps     net.eth0      reboot.sh     slapd        vixie-cron

bootmisc   cupsd        esound        hostname   local       net.lo        rmnologin     slurpd       xdm

checkfs    dbus         functions.sh  hotplug    localmount  net.wlan0     rsyncd        spamd

checkroot  depscan.sh   gpm           ip6tables  modules     netmount      runscript.sh  sshd

localhost init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                                                              [ !! ]

localhost init.d #

```

To UberLord:

I'm sorry that I've compiled the ipw2200 into my kernel. So maybe I need to load the ipw2200-firmware.    :Sad: 

----------

## UberLord

 *brave_heart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm sorry that I've compiled the ipw2200 into my kernel. So maybe I need to load the ipw2200-firmware.   

 

So you need to recompile the kernel without ipw2200 built in, install and then install the ipw2200 as a module. Then the firmware will work.

Also, it will be eth* (eth1 or eth2, so some such) and not wlan.

----------

## brave_heart

Hey, UberLord, thanks for reply  :Very Happy: 

I recompiled my kernel without ipw2200, then emerged ipw2200(am I right?), then emerged ipw2200-firmware. I still can't start my eth1(from wlan0 changed to eth1  :Very Happy: ).

```

localhost conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth1 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                                                              [ !! ]

localhost conf.d #

```

Maybe my conf(/etc/conf.d/wireless) is not right?

```

essid_eth1="asc01"

#channel_wlan0="7"

config_access=( "dhcp" )

key_asc01="s:6000643910"

```

----------

## fisch.auge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe my conf(/etc/conf.d/wireless) is not right?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Using /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated. Put the config in your /etc/conf.d/net

Your problem can't associate with /etc/conf.d/wireless because your network interface eth1 does not exist.

There is no ipw2200 driver in the portage tree... you have to use the kernel drivers...

here the parts you need in your .config:

```

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

```

i use the ieee80211 from the kernel:

```

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG=y

```

if you use it from the kernel be shure that you don't have emerged net-wireless/ieee80211...

then put this in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

```

now should iwconfig show your ipw2200 as eth1...

----------

## brave_heart

Hey, fisch.auge, thanks for your reply

However, after changed as you mentioned, got below:

```

localhost init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## fisch.auge

please post the output of the following commands:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IPW2200 && cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IEEE80211
```

```
lsmod
```

```
emerge -pv ieee80211 ipw2200-firmware
```

----------

## brave_heart

Hey, budy, I'm tring to recompile my kernel, please wait, I will report you ASAP.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## brave_heart

Result below:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IPW2200 && cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IEEE80211
> 
> 

 

```

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG=y

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsmod
> 
> 

 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pv ieee80211 ipw2200-firmware
> 
> 

 

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1  USE="-debug" 66 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0  0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 66 kB

```

----------

## fisch.auge

make a

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

```
ieee80211_crypt_tkip
```

```
ieee80211_crypt_ccmp
```

```
ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

if this runs without failure make a

```
iwconfig
```

and see your interface running...

otherwise you have to compile your kernel modules:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install

```

----------

## brave_heart

modprobe ipw2200, ieee80211_crypt_tkip, ieee80211_crypt_ccmp, ieee80211_crypt_wep all failed. After recompile, it also failed. 

Maybe my .config file something wrong? Wlan part of it below:

```

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG=y

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG=y

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

```

----------

## fisch.auge

hmm please do this and post it here again:

```

emerge -pv udev

uname -r

ls -al /usr/src/

```

----------

## fisch.auge

ah and this parts in your .config

```

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y  

```

are in duplicate and

```
CONFIG_IEEE80211=y
```

is in triplicate...

----------

## brave_heart

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pv udev
> 
> 

 

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-104-r12  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uname -r
> 
> 

 

```

2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls -al /usr/src/
> 
> 

 

```

total 854

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    176 Jun 23 02:27 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root    424 Jul  2 09:47 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      0 Jun 14 23:04 .keep

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 870240 Jun 23 01:59 dhcp-3.0.3.tar.gz

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     22 Jun 19 18:48 linux -> linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root   1296 Jul  4 16:55 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

And now I checked my .config, it seems right and no any double or triple place(wierd, maybe I paste wrong)!

----------

## fisch.auge

humm...

```

ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/

```

otherwise there could be also a button which turns your wireless on and off... please check this, too.

----------

## fisch.auge

did you activate the crypto stuff?

```

cd /usr/src/linux/

make menuconfig

```

--> Cryptographic options

you will need at least ARC4 cipher algorithm and CRC32c CRC algorithm...

and maybe you didn't update your etc stuff after updating udev...

if this is the case you will type

```
etc-update
```

and follow the instructions

----------

## brave_heart

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
> 
> 

 

```

ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/: No such file or directory

```

and I don't have any wireless button on my laptop.  :Very Happy: 

I also added CRC32c CRC algorithm and recompiled the kernel, result below:

```

localhost init.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth1 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                                                              [ !! ]

localhost init.d #

```

and 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> etc-update
> 
> 

 

```

localhost init.d # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

and during the start process of the new kernel, it shows several mistakes:

failed to load ipw2200

failed to load ieee80211_crypt_wep

failed to load ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

failed to load ieee80211_crypt_tkip

maybe it's the reason?

----------

## fisch.auge

```
ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/: No such file or directory 
```

that is the reason... you did probably a mistake at kernel compiling things...

which method did you use? genkernel or manual kernel installing?

----------

## brave_heart

Hey, buddy

Thanks for your kindly help and I think we are almost there to find the way.  :Very Happy: 

I modified the .config file as you said and then make, make modules_install, make install.

----------

## fisch.auge

 *brave_heart wrote:*   

> Hey, buddy
> 
> Thanks for your kindly help and I think we are almost there to find the way. 
> 
> I modified the .config file as you said and then make, make modules_install, make install.

 

hmm, that seems to be right... please do this:

first post this please:

```

ls -al /lib/modules/

dmesg | grep ipw2200

ls -al /boot/

cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

```

could you also attach your complete .config please?

you should maybe do this

```

cd /usr/src/linux/

cp .config config.bak

make mrproper

cp config.bak .config

make

make modules_install

make install

```

please report any errors

----------

## fisch.auge

did you enable this options:

```

Cryptographic options ==>

<*> ARC4 cipher algorithm <*> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm 

```

i suggest to enable it, too...

----------

## brave_heart

```

ls -al /lib/modules/

total 5

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  112 Jun 22 01:42 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4240 Jul  5 18:20 ..

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  440 Jun 22 19:23 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  512 Jul  6 11:56 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

```

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep ipw2200

localhost ~ #

```

```

ls -al /boot/

total 17109

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     720 Jul  6 11:42 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root     512 Jun 19 21:55 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Jun 14 23:04 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 Jul  6 11:42 System.map -> System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1016030 Jul  6 11:42 System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1015641 Jul  4 16:55 System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r8.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      31 Jul  6 11:42 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r8.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Jun 14 23:05 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      23 Jul  6 11:42 config -> config-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   37250 Jul  6 11:42 config-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   37650 Jul  4 16:55 config-2.6.20-gentoo-r8.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 Jul  6 11:42 config.old -> config-2.6.20-gentoo-r8.old

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     696 Jun 22 19:16 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 5019979 Sep 20  2006 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2851088 Jun 23 02:39 kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1735531 Sep 20  2006 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 Jul  6 11:42 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2884240 Jul  6 11:42 vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2881456 Jul  4 16:55 vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      28 Jul  6 11:42 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8.old

```

```

localhost ~ # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

default 1

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=kernel-2.6.17

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

title=kernel-2.6.20

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title=XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

And I'm afraid the whole.config file is so huge, I wander if there are other way to solve this problem(attachment or send you a file if possible)?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cryptographic options ==> 
> 
> <*> ARC4 cipher algorithm <*> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm
> ...

 

above config has been set enabled in the old config file.

and after recompile, it seems still has the previous problems as below:

failed to load ipw2200 

failed to load ieee80211_crypt_wep 

failed to load ieee80211_crypt_ccmp 

failed to load ieee80211_crypt_tkip

----------

